# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Су-15 тм из куска дюраля

## sab500

Решился показать свое творение молодости, когда не было таких красивых наборов моделей в раличных масштабах, но было желание создать что-то более приличное, чем выпиливание из разноцветного плекса. Все сделано из дюраля, фюзеляж из дюралевой чурки, воздухозаборники тоже, остальные детали из листового дюраля разной толщины. Точил на токарном и фрезерном станке, доводил руками в общаге, ушло примерно около года, с перерывами. Получилось около 150 деталей. Размеры  вычислял разными способами, т.к. схем в то время не было (секретность), фотографировать официально тоже не приветствовалось.  Поступил следующим образом, было несколько фоток, зная некоторые размеры из ТТД, через пропорции вычислял все остальные размеры. Прилагаю несколько фото творчества.

----------


## sab500

Еще несколько фото.

----------


## An-Z

Впечатляет! И даже лучше выглядит,чем единственная в те годы модель Су-15 от турецкого "Пионера"...

----------


## Александр II

Ого! Класс!

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Nazar

> Впечатляет! И даже лучше выглядит,чем единственная в те годы модель Су-15 от турецкого "Пионера"...


Да уж, дрова редкостные были, собирал я году в 93м их УМ :Confused: 
А этот вроде очень ничего, фото бы покрупней, да подетальней.

----------


## Carrey

> Все сделано из дюраля, фюзеляж из дюралевой чурки, воздухозаборники тоже, остальные детали из листового дюраля разной толщины. Точил на токарном и фрезерном станке, доводил руками в общаге, ушло примерно около года, с перерывами. Получилось около 150 деталей.


Восхищён! Можно попросить Вас расписать процесс создания поподробней и отснять получше? Если модель разбирается, с удовольствием посмотрел бы на каждую из 150 деталей со всех сторон. Особенно интересует сама металлообработка - как планировали членение, как размечали заготовки, как выбирали базы, как обрабатывали, как сопрягали части, как шлифовали-полировали и т.д?

Ваша модель - третья из цельнометаллических, про которые я в курсе (предыдущие - МиГ-15 и Сейбр, кажется в 1/10, описывались в М-Хобби, если интересно попробую выложить сканы статей).

----------


## sab500

[QUOTE=Carrey;53787]Восхищён! Можно попросить Вас расписать процесс создания поподробней и отснять получше? Если модель разбирается, с удовольствием посмотрел бы на каждую из 150 деталей со всех сторон. Особенно интересует сама металлообработка - как планировали членение, как размечали заготовки, как выбирали базы, как обрабатывали, как сопрягали части, как шлифовали-полировали и т.д?

Изготавливал следующим образом: после исполнения общих чертежей, подготовил чертеж фюзеляжа, той части которая была цельна и изготавливалась из дюралевого циллиндра. Для изготовления на первом этапе точил на токарном станке деталь похожую на гранату, т.е. деталь представляла чередование циллигдров разного диаметра, диаметр каждого циллиндра определялся макс. размеромвыступающей детали на корпусе.
Затем на фрезерном станке снимал максимально возможное количество металла. Выбирались места под воздухозаборники, сверлились отверстия под сопла, выбиралась соединительная плоскость для киля.
Фрезерным станком грубо изготавливались воздухозаборники, основное внимание было уделено плоскостям сопряжения с фюзеляжем, чтобы избежать больших зазоров, при соединении.
Затем все с надфилем, напильником и какой-то матерью стачивалось до нужных размеров. 
Сочлинялось все следующим образом: плоскости на болтах и эпоксидке, киль аналогично, рулевые поверхности на эпоксидке. Шасси на эпоксидке и припое, ракеты также. 
Что неудалось: сечение воздухозаборников не получилось как в реале; задняя часть получилась какой-то тяжеловатой, потому что точил по визуальным ощущениям; ниши основных шасси пришлось выбирать насквозь и потом ставить заглушки, что подпортило вид.
Из вмего сказанного следует, что модель не разборная, но для капитального ремонта можно разобрать, что я планирую сделать для исправления недостатков.

----------


## AndyK

Вау! Респектище однозначный!!!

----------


## Carrey

Понял Вас, спасибо за пояснения!
Немного странно, что воздухозаборники (ВЗ) фрезерованные, не проще ли выгнуть их из листового (дюр)аллюминия по оправке и посадить на фюзель в выфрезерованные по толщине листа пазы на суперклей?
Как делались консоли крыла, стабилизаторы, киль? Симметричный съём напильником? Или листовой дюраль на наборе лонжеронов/стрингеров?

----------


## sab500

[QUOTE=Carrey;53798
Немного странно, что воздухозаборники (ВЗ) фрезерованные, не проще ли выгнуть их из листового (дюр)аллюминия по оправке и посадить на фюзель в выфрезерованные по толщине листа пазы на суперклей?
Как делались консоли крыла, стабилизаторы, киль? Симметричный съём напильником? Или листовой дюраль на наборе лонжеронов/стрингеров?[/QUO

Да, если бы тогда в 85-86г.  был у меня в далеком гарнизоне интренет, я бы сел посоветовался с коллегами и может быть вытянул ВЗ из литового дюраля, но к сожалению, а может напротив, этого не было, поэтому делал все, как чуствовал. Причем и на токарном и фрезерном никогда не работал, спасибо начальнику ПАРМ ст. пр-ку Орехову, который разрешил на свой страх и риск мне работать на станках.
Киль, крылья делал из листового дюраля. Вообще с самого начала была задумка сделать все детали двигающимися, но позже понял, что моя фамилия не Левша и пришлось отказаться от этой идеи.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

Дед, капитан-лейтенант Авиации КСФ (ранее ДКБФ; ИАС, АО) запечатлел (ишшо в конце 70-х) в сосне свой борт - из крайних

----------


## Nazar

> Дед, капитан-лейтенант Авиации КСФ


Прошу прощения за вопрос не по теме, но разве в авиации, пусть даже МА, было звание капитан-лейтенант? :Confused:

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Прошу прощения за вопрос не по теме, но разве в авиации, пусть даже МА, было звание капитан-лейтенант?


Точно так.
Дед, Кабаков Юрий Сергеевич, капитан-лейтенант Авиации ВМФ СССР.
похоронен был в черной форме с голубыми просветами на погонах. кортик ВМФ
(был и ВВС - непродолжительное время, был сдан)
Инженерный состав, АО, начал боевую службу под Кенигсбергом, потом "Сафоновский" полк (он тогда в Килп-Явре сидел, вместе с 941-м ИАП), потом Нов.Земля... похоронен в Даугавпилсе...

----------


## Nazar

> (был и ВВС - непродолжительное время, был сдан)
> Инженерный состав, АО, начал боевую службу под Кенигсбергом, потом "Сафоновский" полк (он тогда в Килп-Явре сидел, вместе с 941-м ИАП), потом Нов.Земля... похоронен в Даугавпилсе...


Да нет, я Вам верю, просто черная форма с голубыми просветами и кортик, не говорит о капетан-лейтенантском звании. У меня отец тоже все жизнь отлетал в МА КСФ? начиная с середины 70х, но он никогда не был  каплеем. :Confused: 
Скорее всего Вы что-то путаете, либо Ваш почетный дедушка относился к ВМФ а не МА.

----------


## Камчадал

> Киль, крылья делал из листового дюраля. Вообще с самого начала была задумка сделать все детали двигающимися, но позже понял, что моя фамилия не Левша и пришлось отказаться от этой идеи.


Фамилия Ваша не Левша, но руки очень похожи на его. По-хорошему завидую Вашему инженерному таланту и поздравляю с созданием редкой и удивительной модели и праздником Защитника Отечества!

----------


## Бурундук

Замечательная модель. Прочёл с большим интересом. Спасибо.

----------


## Марат

Вот так варишься в "собственном соку" и не представляешь, насколько российская земля богата Талантами. Получил истинное удовольствие от результата Вашей трудоёмкой и кропотливой работы, уважаемый sab500. Спасибо.

----------

